# A little help on my next amp



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

I was just wondering what the next step up amp-wise for me would be. I play mainly punk and alternative, some "grunge" but not metal really. I currently sport a Roland GC-408 with "tube logic" technology and it is 85watts. My question would be if I ever got G.A.S. for an amp, what should I look for, as I don't really know much about them. I was watching a live Nirvana show on youtube and he has a few things hooked up (2 stacks I think), one has an ampeg head with a huge marshall speaker (with duct tape over the name plate haha) and another that looks like some mid-70's fender, and to me the sound is just amazing. So what would be a good choice next for an amp (same or more wattage would be ok), I also know it is not Krist's stack because there is athird stack off to the right, and Kurt fiddles with both stacks at earlier point. I was looking on Fenders website and thought that a Twin Reverb w/ a bassman cab modded for guitar would sound amazing but let me know.

Here is the video for you to get an idea: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=puldKBA0Q8M

Thanks,

Chris


EDIT: Add to that maybe a Blackheart B100H. All of this blackheart talk made me look. And I did have a Crate 15watt starter amp with my first guitar which actually sounded pretty cool, for being small.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

Looks like that tone will be easy to match.

I think the amps you mentioned are a good start and the Blackheart is not a bad option.
Try out as many as you can and go from there.

Give some thought as to how your going to use it, playing shows with a 4-12 needs a different amp than a garage jam.
Watts are also important, 100 is huge so make sure it has a master volume..

Good luck
Bev


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

what's wrong with what you have now?

i dont think i've ever heard "if i get GAS, what should i look for?" in my 4 or 5 years on forums lol.

always look for:
- features you're actually going to use
- value for $
- quality parts
- quality assembly
- *it has to sound good to YOU*
- it helps if it sounds good to others as well.


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the replies! I am a little nervous about getting tubes if I do go that route because of the huge upkeep cost every one-two years. I really do like my amp, it came with a 4X4 speaker, so I could always just add another speaker. I am planning on playing live shows with them. I guess I could always buy another speaker to increase the noise lofu.

Thanks again,

Chris


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Phatchrisrules said:


> I am a little nervous about getting tubes if I do go that route because of the *huge upkeep cost every one-two years.*


Chris...you might want to start another thread asking forum members how much they spend maintaining (NOT upgrading or modding) their tube amps on average every year. I think you will be surprised. You would have to ask about how often/how long they play the amps and at what volumes in order to compare it to your situation.

I am a basement player and I jam maybe once a month for a few hours with the volume at 5 to 6. One of my amps is old (1964) and it just keeps plugging along. Maybe I'm lucky. My othe amp is a '74 and it has not been serviced in several years. Maybe, ideally, they could use a "tune-up /check" but they are working fine. 

Personally, I wouldn't let the fear of high maintenance costs stand in the way of getting a tube amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

there is no high cost in maintenance of a tube amp unless

a) you have a set retube schedule and you get it biased each time
b) your amp breaks on you one way or another.

I've never spent a penny maintaining my amp. i've spent money in new tubes and new speakers, to see how that would change my tone to get closer to where i wanted to be, but that's it.

adding a cab wont get you more volume, it will just disperse the sound more. it also will not increase your wattage.

IMO, if you dont know what you want then keep your money. do research. test out amps with your guitar or a guitar with very similar specs. keep your ears open - it may not be some big brand-name amp that catches your fancy.

I'm not sure how long you've been playing, but i can say this: the longer you play and listen to music, the more your ear developes. im not sure if its due to how often i listen to music, how often i play or both (probably both) but my ear has improved massively since i started playing 9 years ago. i know a lot more about what goes into the sounds i like, and what I'd have to do to get the sounds i like. I'm also aware that i now have my own tone, and now its a matter of seeing what complements my core sound to get a sound that i love. I'm already pretty close!

what i mean with all this is, as your ear developes you will be able to make a much better decision on what gear you want to get to achieve what sound you're hearing in your head. if you're happy with what you have, keep your money and keep experimenting with your rig - it may suprise you


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Budda is giving you excellent advice here. 

He also supports my thoughts on the costs of maintaining a tube amp.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks again guys. I think I'll hold off on the amp for now, but it doesn't meant I can't test right, lol. I have a few music stores near me, one carries fender, marshall, traynor, and peavey. The other one carries Orange and the other one carries mostly Crate. So I will definitly be making the rounds and testing them, bringing my trusty Raven with me. I have been playing for a solid 4.5 years as of now, and I think I have my sound where I want it. But, there is always a chance to get 'er sounding better. Thanks again.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

HI phatchrisrules,

Speaking from experience, and coming from the same place when I was younger (Grunge, Punk) the best amp I *EVER* played for that style was a Laney AOR Protube Lead 100. 4x12 cabinet. OMG loud and versatile.

Check ebay or your local pawn shop. Heads are around 350 USD used.
:rockon2:
matt


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Phatchrisrules said:


> Thanks again guys. I think I'll hold off on the amp for now, but it doesn't meant I can't test right, lol. I have a few music stores near me, one carries fender, marshall, traynor, and peavey. The other one carries Orange and the other one carries mostly Crate. So I will definitly be making the rounds and testing them, bringing my trusty Raven with me. I have been playing for a solid 4.5 years as of now, and I think I have my sound where I want it. But, there is always a chance to get 'er sounding better. Thanks again.


my tastes changed so much as my playing time went on. i want to be able nail many rock tones, and mainly 1 clean tone.

fender testers: hot rod deville, blues jr, hot rod deluxe, twin, cybertwin
peavey testers: JSX, 6505, Classic 30, Classic 50
marshall testers: DSL401, DSL50, JVM
traynor testers: YCV40, YCV40WR, YCV50, YCS50, YCS90, YCS100H
Orange testers: tiny terror, rockerverb 30 combo, rockerverb 50, thunderverb
crate: vintage series


----------



## Phatchrisrules (Sep 25, 2008)

mrmatt1972 said:


> HI phatchrisrules,
> 
> Speaking from experience, and coming from the same place when I was younger (Grunge, Punk) the best amp I *EVER* played for that style was a Laney AOR Protube Lead 100. 4x12 cabinet. OMG loud and versatile.
> 
> ...


Sweet deal, thanks!


----------

